# Sport, S-Line or Black Edition



## UnluckyXIII (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey 

I'm trying to decide on trim level but can't really find much information in regards to the differences. Obviously the differences from the Sport to the other two are fairly clear but what's the difference between the S-Line and Black Edition?

Also, which would you choose and why?

Thanks,
XIII


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I would choose the black edition.

Afaik it has as extra:

- Different alloys
- B&O sound system
- Tinted windows
- Black grille surround / exhaust trim / wing mirrors


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Not a fan of the sport so Line or Black gets my vote and you cannot go wrong with either.


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

I just ordered my s-line. I wanted the comfort and sound pack anyway which gave me the B&O and wasn't a fan of the black edition wheels so the extra cost wasn't worth it for me.


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

I've had a MK2 s-line and currently have a MK3 black edition. I absolutely loved my MK2 but I think the tinted windows on the black edition just helps finish it off. It all comes down to personal choice, I would go for the black edition if I had to choose again. I like the wheels you get with the BE, not the standard black ones, but the no cost option titanium ones. Whichever one you go for, I would also go for the s-line suspension if I was you.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The packs are only worth it if you would be going for those options anyway otherwise it's a standard up-sell play from Audi.
The cheap looking black grill and alloys is a complete no for me however, take a look in the showroom and see what works for you.


----------



## DarrylW91 (Nov 8, 2017)

I've ordered a Black edition TTS, previously had an S-Line TT.

Personally for me the only thing that I think lets down the black edition spec is a lack of all-black alloy options.. for me this would make sense to have.

What I really want is the 20" multi spoke alloy option from the TT but in black, similar to the ones you can get on an R8


----------

